# Australian Gov. May Force ISPs to Track Customers



## wahdangun (Jun 12, 2010)

wow, guys, I can't say anything I'm speechless, I though australia was a liberal country, but seeing this news, I said its not better than china, after censoring game, Internet and  now this !!!!, man australia really fu***d, so why you people always said about freedom of speech ? but you don't stand up about this ? even in indonesia (the biggest muslim country in the world) don't have something as intrusive as this(we still can get porn, violence game etc.).

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/australia-Data-Retention-Government-ISP,news-7054.html


----------



## douglatins (Jun 12, 2010)

Australia is the last place on the world I would live in, as stated many time by myself, with respect to all aussies here. They always come up with new ways to fuck up the works


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe this would have been more appropriate in the Networking and security forum.

But, on topic... Don't get to comfortable in your seat, as this foul smell will drift your way, my way and eventually, everyone will get a whiff, as government and big money dump cr*p on the people.  

Greed and Power are the name of the game.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah this didnt belong in general hardware at all.


FWIW, most american websites love taking proposals and acting like they're already enforced... none of the web-limiting stuff has made it through yet. Not the great firewall, not the censoring, nothing.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

and i have a strange feeling that The Greens and The Libs will stop this going through. Gotta love Bob Brown.  Conroy is almost pushing me to the point of wanting to vote Liberal but i can't do it so looks like the Sex Party may get my vote this time


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> and i have a strange feeling that The Greens and The Libs will stop this going through. Gotta love Bob Brown.  Conroy is almost pushing me to the point of wanting to vote Liberal but i can't do it so looks like the Sex Party may get my vote this time



conroy wants everyone to have access to nothing online, because he's scared his kids will be corrupted by the internet... and he's too dumb to figure out how to filter it locally, or to teach his children discipline.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 12, 2010)

Parents.  The best web filter available.


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

well as an Aussie I can say this is straight up fucked.

our government seems to get more and more intrusive, I remember recently talks about laws to be able to search any car on the road on a whim, no grounds whatsoever required, this is along those same lines.

the article even says;



> "You can't treat everybody like a criminal. That would be like tapping people's phones before they are suspected of doing any crime."



this is exactly it, in a world where very few people are actually doing truly horrible thing on the net (like pedophilia or genuinely contributing to terrorism) they want to treat everyone as a suspect.

the crazy thing is crime in a general sense in Australia is quite low, so all that our law enforcement agencies are about (in-country) seems to be tightening traffic laws beyond belief, and censoring/monitoring what we do online, at least that's all I hear them talk about.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

when did it revert back to 1984?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> when did it revert back to 1984?



leeeets do the time waaaarrp agaaaaaaiiiiin


----------



## zithe (Jun 12, 2010)

Let's depend on the government and glowing boxes to raise our children rather than just interact with them ourselves and distract them when they could be most at risk of running into porn and the like.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah this didnt belong in general hardware at all.
> 
> 
> FWIW, most american websites love taking proposals and acting like they're already enforced... none of the web-limiting stuff has made it through yet. Not the great firewall, not the censoring, nothing.



ups sorry if I wrong, I didn't mean it, you can move the thread if you think its wrong.

tbh, i never know that australia was really this intrusive, its beyond belief actually.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah,  its not good the amount of intrusion our government is wanting to introduce Wahdangun.  And Senator Conroy wonders why we are getting compared to China and Iran


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> ups sorry if I wrong, I didn't mean it, you can move the thread if you think its wrong.
> 
> tbh, i never know that australia was really this intrusive, its beyond belief actually.



it was moved before i posted that post.


and yeah... the government TRIES these things, but they never end up going through with it.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, 60's flashback , I was just transported from Hardware to Networking. 

IMO, the paranoid in government and big business, who think we (the people) are out to get them and take all they hold dear (wealth, power, and control) from them.  So, they have to watch us, control us and take what we have, so we cannot do these oh so nefarious things.  And, tell (brain wash) us it is for our own protection.

It has been 1984 for a long time, it is just spreading with the technological wave... grab your boards and hang ten, as the wave grows and curls.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 12, 2010)

btw what is 1984 you guys always referring to ? is it a movie ?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Wow, 60's flashback , I was just transported from Hardware to Networking.
> 
> IMO, the paranoid in government and big business, who think we (the people) are out to get them and take all they hold dear (wealth, power, and control) from them.  So, they have to watch us, control us and take what we have, so we cannot do these oh so nefarious things.  And, tell (brain wash) us it is for our own protection.
> 
> It has been 1984 for a long time, it is just spreading with the technological wave... grab your boards and hang ten, as the wave grows and curls.



like MP3 piracy, this just cant work unless a government is willing to lock up 2/3 of its population... and that 2/3, is 80% of the workforce.



wahdangun said:


> btw what is 1984 you guys always referring to ? is it a movie ?



the year i was born, some guy wrote a book about it/me.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> btw what is 1984 you guys always referring to ? is it a movie ?



its a book written by George Orwell in which the term big brother was coined. 

wiki link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four

also i think A Brave New World by Aldous Huxley could get thrown intot he mix as well when it comes to talking about governments wanting to control the population


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> btw what is 1984 you guys always referring to ? is it a movie ?



A book!
1984 by Orwell
Google is your friend.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 12, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> btw what is 1984 you guys always referring to ? is it a movie ?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four

Best book I ever read, especially when I'm seeing it come true in my lifetime. Orwell was just off by 50 years.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> like MP3 piracy, this just cant work unless a government is willing to lock up 2/3 of its population... and that 2/3, is 80% of the workforce.



They don't need to lock up or fine that 2/3, just a portion to put the fear in the others.
Social control of the population by suggestive and\or exampled punishment.  Punish the few and control the many.

Hurt locker, for instance.   Just imagine how many people that situation has made get a chill down their spines.  And, if they convict and fine them, even more coal for that fire.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

95Viper said:


> They don't need to lock up or fine that 2/3, just a portion to put the fear in the others.
> Social control of the population by suggestive and\or exampled punishment.  Punish the few and control the many.
> 
> Hurt locker, for instance.   Just imagine how many people that situation has made get a chill down their spines.  And, if they convict and fine them, even more coal for that fire.



and when they start doing that, civil unrest occurs and either the govmt backs down, or we become a dictatorship. You can bet your ass the opposing political parties will be all "vote us! we arent retards who will take away your civil liberties!"


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and when they start doing that, civil unrest occurs and either the govmt backs down, or we become a dictatorship. You can bet your ass the opposing political parties will be all "vote us! we arent retards who will take away your civil liberties!"



but will do it when they are in power anyways to protect the kids from another threat.  Why is it always in the name of protecting the kids.  Why not call it what it is,  playing to the paranoia of computer illiterate parents.  And appealing to the great unwashed bogan masses through shit like ACA and today tonight /vomit


----------



## v12dock (Jun 12, 2010)

You just made me love America even more


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2010)

This government is coming with loads of bs in an attempt to appease corporate big wigs. Even though the way there going atm they wont be in power by the next election.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

and really K-Rudd has no-one to blame but himself he is a crap leader. (and i  fall on that side of the Aus political fence)


----------



## zithe (Jun 12, 2010)

1984 is also referenced in "sex crime" by eurythmics lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

zithe said:


> 1984 is also referenced in "sex crime" by eurythmics lol.



a song by Muse called resistance is also a reference to 1984 (i dont have a link to it, i heard it on a radio interview)


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 12, 2010)

v12dock said:


> You just made me love America even more



I think america have common paranoia problem, just take a look at full body scanner act, that thing was ridiculous, plain useless and also invade you privacy.

I think the solution for all of this, is all west country must get out from middle east, especially iraq, you don't even found your looking at(WMD), they don't need you, now let them have their own democracy.


----------



## Bundy (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't see this getting close to being legislated at all. KRudd and his crew are just about run out of friends and I suspect they will not go well later this year in the election.

That being said, I don't think this is political, more so idiot govt. workers with nothing better to do. I hope they get their arse kicked


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I can't see this getting close to being legislated at all. KRudd and his crew are just about run out of friends and I suspect they will not go well later this year in the election.
> 
> That being said, I don't think this is political, more so idiot govt. workers with nothing better to do. I hope they get their arse kicked



"damn how do we get re-elected?"
"i know! lets go with 'think of the children!' "
"how?"
"uhh... internet predators?"
"awesome! lets DECLARE WAR ON THE INTERWEBZ!"


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 12, 2010)

You all are committing thoughtcrime right now.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> "damn how do we get re-elected?"
> "i know! lets go with 'think of the children!' "
> "how?"
> "uhh... internet predators?"
> "awesome! lets DECLARE WAR ON THE INTERWEBZ!"



Aka lets be just like China knock Google at every oportunity and treat all internet users as crims.


----------



## Bundy (Jun 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> "damn how do we get re-elected?"
> "i know! lets go with 'think of the children!' "
> "how?"
> "uhh... internet predators?"
> "awesome! lets DECLARE WAR ON THE INTERWEBZ!"



Problem is that it's almost guaranteed that /b/ will retaliate and provide 'examples' for the politicians to justify their position. Will make the second half of this year more interesting but I fear we all loose a little bit of freedom every time this crops up. I swear there is a secret department of misery that is pushing this agenda.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 12, 2010)

its just like the terrorists. all the laws slowly removing freedoms ie the patriot act = the terrorists win because we kicked an own goal


----------

